# [SOLVED] cant record anything realtek sound card



## aseem (Nov 21, 2007)

reinstalled the drivers which came with the mother board thrice, no change
it is a built-in card
the sound manager that came with it doesnt even allow the volume change of mic, check pic










even using the windows voice recorder, no recording, the green line stays straight









what could be wrong?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: cant record anything realtek sound card*

Hi. 

Make sure the audio output is set to stereo (2-channel) and the mic is connected to the pink jack.

Have a look in Control panel > Sounds and audio devices. Default recording device should be Realtek.

Reinstall the chipset driver - reboot - then the audio driver.

What motherboard do you have?


----------



## aseem (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: cant record anything realtek sound card*

sry for the trouble
but the prob i had was with the head set, i bought a new one and now it works so i guess its mic was broken or something
anywaz ty


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: cant record anything realtek sound card*

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## aseem (Nov 21, 2007)

one more question, is there a software that tells you the names and model no.s of the hardwares installed on ur computer?
i have a creative soundblaster sound card and i need drivers for it so i type in google and get the drivers from it, but the setup says that it finds no compatible hardware on the PC. so is there ?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, Everest - the program tosh9i suggested is good.

PC Wizard (link in my signature) is another excellent program.


----------



## aseem (Nov 21, 2007)

ty both of u
good site
u will b hearing from me again if i have anymore questions


----------



## crogiez (Dec 7, 2008)

hello
i can't record output sound card, from my HP conputer installed, with a realtek sound card
in program CDEX there not "Realtek HD Audio rear output" 
and i can't record that i heard
what is the program that make the first screen ???
have you a solution for me ???
i have upgrade with the last version driver
it is for make not illegal record ???
regards


----------

